# cross finger flap



## Jamie Dezenzo (Sep 29, 2009)

Hello all,

Procedure Performed: Rt long finger debridement with cross-finger flap, index to long finger, with ipsilateral forearm full-thickness skin graft donation to index finger, dorsal middle phalanx, donor pedicle flap site

“cross-finger flap pedicle was sewn w/ 5-0 chromic to the nail bed, 4-0 nylon distal and at the pedicle in 5-0 nylon for ulnar and proximal, leaving gap proximal to allow drainage”

My question is would this be 15574 but office 15740? Patient does come back for sectioning of the flap….Can anyone give a info on this to determine the correct code? Not sure when to use a ISLAND FLAP?

Thanks!
Jamie


----------

